# how to install



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

now that vortex has made a place for air ride its great, like many others im just starting to pay more and more attention to it. was just wondering if anyone has a website or files on how to plumb the system. like a how to or step by step, i kind of get it but im more hands on picture kind of person so anything would help. 
thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes ive looked through a few posts and everything is hidden or tucked away so its hard to see how it actually works. 
just found this along my travels of posts. is this pretty much it?










_Modified by cstjetta at 8:52 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: how to install (cstjetta)*

In a nutshell, yeah that's it.
Check out my build thread. I suggest reading it from beginning to end.
Sections of interest:
Page 3 - Running wires and who not to do business with
Page 4 - Trunk setup started
Page 7 - Running air lines and installing air management
Page 8 - Suspension install
Page 10 - Comprehensive list of all components, costs and where I sourced them from
Page 13 - New shoes
Page 15 - Pretty pictures


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (Capt. Obvious)*

thanks i've been through yours lat night at like midnight so ill go over it again. just seeing if its easier to buy parts seperate or just buy the kit from mason-tech? i have seen how some cars sit and i dont want to spend the money on body/fender work to have my car sitting on the ground. well maybe in the future. but i just like air ride.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: how to install (cstjetta)*

This might help ya a bit...
http://www.universalairsuspens...t.php


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: how to install (stealthmagic27)*

universal makes great stuff.







...you can piece a kit together for less than the cost of most "Kits" out there...and you have the choice of which components make up your system


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (diive4sho)*

thanks for the info guys, yeah i thought i would be cheaper to run my won kit. for just front and back to go up and down would be around 1000 dollars? and im not looking to buy cheap stuff i want the goods. and im still lost on the electronics part with the up down switches i understand air but electrical even with pics makes me like from the valve bold to the manual controller does that just send the signal to add air or release it







and if anyone has advice on what to buy and what not to buy it would help. id like a pretty solid set up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cstjetta at 3:49 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (stealthmagic27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmagic27* »_This might help ya a bit...
http://www.universalairsuspens...t.php

thats a little more detailed info on how it works that i was looking for, thanks for that. air makes me happy.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: how to install (cstjetta)*

Check out some of the managment threads in here to get a better fix on electrical. 
It really isn't that complicated, just there are some many different options and each option has different set ups


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (JB_1152)*

yeah i just see so many different things it started to make me go crazy, for just F.B. you only need a four valve box? or valves, cause the mason kit gives you 8 what does that do for you?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: how to install (cstjetta)*

*Some basics:*
8 valves (or 4 manifolds) will give you FBSS....
valve 1 for front left up
valve 2 for front left down
valve 3 for front right up
valve 4 for front right down
valve 5 for rear left up
valve 6 for rear left down
valve 7 for rear right up
valve 8 for rear right down
and as far as manifolds go they have two valves built into them...one for up and one for down so it would be like:
Manifold 1 for Front right up and down
Manifold 2 for Front left up and down
Manifold 3 for Rear right up and down
Manifold 4 for Rear left up and down
With an FB kit you would need half as much (valves or manifolds which ever you prefer) and it would go like this:
Valve 1 front up
Valve 2 Front down
Valve 3 Rear up
Valve 4 Rear down
and for FB manifolds:
Manifold 1 Front up and down
Manifold 2 Rear up and down
There would be a tee fitting attached to the manifold (or valves) that lead to both bags in the front....that's why it only takes one manifold or (or 2 valves) to controll the entire front......same goes for the rear of the vehicle.
With FBSS you have individual corner height controll......with FB you can only controll front to back height...
With FB there is generally more body roll through a turn because the air has the ability (through the tee fitting) to move freely from side to side. FBSS kits ususlly handle better than FB kits.
that's all i have for now...hope it helps








**edit for spelling and grammar***


_Modified by diive4sho at 2:03 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (diive4sho)*

no that makes a lot of sense to me, i understand FB and FBSS i dont really see the need for SS unless you want great handling but if your going low you kind of know that goes right out the window. and when it leaks to one side will it catch this once the car is back on a straight path? im just looking for the option to go low when parked somewhere and have the same ride height i have with coils but when need to raise it up an inch for driving family and so forth.
sorry for my long posts but i just type a lot.








thanks again for the info. i cant get my head out of air ride. thank god they made a place for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








so this unit which i have seen in a few posts, would be good for just the FB and the lines of course from tank to the box and after that lines from the FR FL BR BL would go to each bag?


_Modified by cstjetta at 7:41 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: how to install (cstjetta)*

plenty of people have daily driven fb systems.....and yes when you come out of the turn the air equalizes in the bags and you're sittin pretty again.....no problem...i'm know for being verbose as well.


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (diive4sho)*

well above your post i posted a new pic that i have a seen a couple times. would that be a good thing for just FB? cause where the wires come out it has the built in valves (4) but they just made it easier to install.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: how to install (cstjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstjetta* »_well above your post i posted a new pic that i have a seen a couple times. would that be a good thing for just FB? cause where the wires come out it has the built in valves (4) but they just made it easier to install.

I think you have the wrong idea as to what that is. Check the website and read up on it.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: how to install (dymer)*

i want one to


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
I think you have the wrong idea as to what that is. Check the website and read up on it.

tried to google them to read up on it, but found nothing. so i asked if it was that. 
i've already found what i am going to do with help from another vortex member. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: how to install (cstjetta)*

http://air-zenith.com/images_u...S.jpg


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (LAYINLOW)*

^^^
thanks for the post.
thinking im just going to go with the mason-tech set up. but knowing what to do before i get it always help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: how to install (cstjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstjetta* »_
tried to google them to read up on it, but found nothing. so i asked if it was that. 
i've already found what i am going to do with help from another vortex member. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's been posted a few times in the forum.. The pic was linked directly from the manufacturer's site
http://www.fab-labcustoms.com


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
It's been posted a few times in the forum.. The pic was linked directly from the manufacturer's site
http://www.fab-labcustoms.com

cool thanks for the info. To me and im sure others, this all helps when new comers come to the air suspension page, the more info. the better, cause everyone has pics but not much info on how it was installed except for a few others that do build ups. cause i know i didnt know much if anything till i came in and read. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smokin-j (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: how to install (cstjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstjetta* »_
cool thanks for the info. To me and im sure others, this all helps when new comers come to the air suspension page, the more info. the better, cause everyone has pics but not much info on how it was installed except for a few others that do build ups. cause i know i didnt know much if anything till i came in and read. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've learned more about air ride in this thread than I have anywhere else. Someday I'd like to have just a basic air ride set up, just so I can drop it when it's parked, keep it low when I'm crusing, and raise it to stock height if I'm traveling on crappy roads or have people in the car. 
This thread would make a good sticky for someone who is thinking about air ride as an option, but isn't knowledgeable enough to know what questions to ask.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: how to install (smokin-j)*

well the more info the better is what i say. if you learn something from this great, i know i did. nice to see someone else got some knowledge out of it as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its nothing to complex just straight and arrow to show how a simple setup is and what is need to begin in air ride.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

why use Air-Zenith two compressors at their plan?? and wich place would be fitted the part from fab-labcustoms.com??


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

with the two compressors you can fill the tank faster, but you would really only need one good one if your not going to use it a lot.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

i think its good to use two for FBSS system right??


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

it all depends on how fast you want to fill the tank i think. but two would make things a lot easier on FBSS. 
but if your going to use the air ride to slam when parked, and raise to driving height one should do the job just fine.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (cstjetta)*

It doesn't matter if you have FB or FBSS, it's still gonna take the same amount of air to fill the bags. It's all a matter of how much you think you're going to be raising and lowering the car.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

i would like to get my Mk2 Golf the same lowering as these nice Mk2..










_Modified by vw-supreme at 2:51 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (cstjetta)*

I agree, I'm so glad there's an air ride forum now.... all the information in one spot


----------

